# fertility yoga?



## kiwitk (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I've been a member of this forum for many years and it's seen me through two eventual pregnancies and I'm now blessed to be a mummy to two beautiful children 

I'm a yoga teacher in Farnham, Surrey, and i've recently thought i would like to start a Fertlity Yoga class for ladies like ourselves how are struggling with fertility issues and would like support in a practical way to help unwind and destress through what can be a long and difficult process.

I was wanting to check whether a class of this type might be of interest to local ladies or not and any advice you could share as to what you personally would find useful in a class of this type whether or not you are local 

Thanks for reading - I wish everyone a successful journey to motherhood....

Love and Light

Kiwi x


----------

